# A mum in London



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2013)

Όλο συζητάμε τι ωραία θα ήταν αν μπορούσαμε να ξεφύγουμε από τη μιζέρια της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας της τελευταίας τριετίας (αχ βαχ), αλλά κάποιοι τα κατάφεραν. Μιλάω για ένα από τα πρώτα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας, την αξιαγάπητη Cythere, γνωστή υποτιτλίστρια, που μας άφησε νωρίς, μετά έγινε μαμά και μετά μετακόμισε οικογενειακώς στο Λονδίνο.

Γιατί σας τα λέω όλα αυτά; Επειδή έφτιαξε ένα αξιολάτρευτο μπλογκ που λέγεται A mum in London. Ξεκίνησα να το διαβάζω και δεν το χορταίνω. Αξίζει να το επισκεφθείτε!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 7, 2013)

Με την πρώτη κιόλας ματιά φαίνεται αξιαγάπητο. Λάτρεψα τη γραμματοσειρά και τα εικονίδια στο μενού. Αν μη τι άλλο έχει γούστο!


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2013)

Χάρηκα αφάνταστα! Είναι και πολύ καλόγουστο το μπλογκ, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή θα ήθελα κι εγώ να κάνω τα μισά απ' όσα κάνει (δηλαδή, να μην έχω το κομμάτι με το παιδί  ). Έπαθα ζημιά που πέρασα από εδώ ή εδώ.


----------

